# Hygrophila Corymbosa Siamensis Dificiency?



## 503aqua (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey guys, was wondering some deficiencies with Hygrophila Corymbosa Siamensis. I have small yellowing dots with brown edges on the lower leaves. 

Is this a potassium deficiency? I have eco complete, pps pro dosing, heavy planted tank and co2 injection. I also have small invasive snails :/ the upper leaves are looking great.

Could the dots be from lack of potassium? High growth of other plants and sucking up nutrients? Or since I just rescaped my tank about a week or so ago is this some stress? Or those little snails biting? Haha thanks

How could I correct this?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

If I remember correctly holes are a potassium deficiency.


----------



## 503aqua (Aug 25, 2012)

Here is what I was going from. With pps pro dosing would I have to up my ml per day from 5 to 6 to account for a potential deficiency? Everything else is looking pretty good, I have some spotting on anubias but that is pretty guaranteed with being barely shaded

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3641/3591814040_bc03c264a5_o.jpg


----------



## 503aqua (Aug 25, 2012)

Here are some pics of my plant. This is pic is of a lower leaf. Barely shaded but showing signs of some deficiency. Let me know what you guys think about upping my pps pro from 5 ml to 6 ml? I have a 55 g moderate to heavy planted tank. Im thinking with a series of stem plants that it would be smart to up my ferts a little to balance the hungrier guys. Ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Hygrophila Corymbosa Siamensis are *potassium* hogs!!! They need alot of it to stay happy. Trust me I had a tank with just them.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Patriot said:


> Hygrophila Corymbosa Siamensis are *potassium* hogs!!! They need alot of it to stay happy. Trust me I had a tank with just them.


Is that rue with all Hygrophila Corymbosa Varieties or just 'Siamensis'?


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

also, can you give me some pointers as how much more potassium compared to the normal EI scheduled to dose if you're dealing with a whole tank full of hygro?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

DogFish said:


> Is that rue with all Hygrophila Corymbosa Varieties or just 'Siamensis'?


My tank only had "Siamensis" so I can't speak for the other varieties. they ate the potassium like monsters. Even the other plants were hurting when these plants grew. 






















These are by far my favorite stem plants out there. Having a lot of K helped them get like this. I would think all Hygrophila Corymbosa Varieties would also need a lot of it too.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

From the look of it it doesn't look like you have the 'Siamensis' but the board leaf form of Hygrophila Corymbosa. My leaves where narrow and not fat like yours.


----------



## 503aqua (Aug 25, 2012)

Might not be the narrow variety. They look sweet and grow like crazy well so far! What would you guys think I should do to reduce this deficiency further? I've read to add more potassium to my dosing regimen or should I just up my fert ml per day from 5 to 6? I have other stem plants so some nutrients are definitely being taken elsewhere. Pps pro is nice so far tho


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

503aqua said:


> Might not be the narrow variety. They look sweet and grow like crazy well so far! What would you guys think I should do to reduce this deficiency further? I've read to add more potassium to my dosing regimen or should I just up my fert ml per day from 5 to 6? I have other stem plants so some nutrients are definitely being taken elsewhere. Pps pro is nice so far tho


Just give more K. I used the ada special K, just one pump a day was enough.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd just go from 5ml to 6ml - don't see much harm in that.





































picture fest


----------



## 503aqua (Aug 25, 2012)

Haha ovt they are awesome plants. I have a huge section now! Good stuff! Will try 6 ml if not I will try and add potassium to my mixture more


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

That last picture must be under high light to get that red.


----------



## 503aqua (Aug 25, 2012)

Should I create a new mixture of monopotassium phosphate or potassium nitrate? Adding the nitrate could throw my nitrates off right? I have some minor spot algae on my anubias so the phosphate could benefit both departments correct? Or should I add one of these to my present mixture and how much if so? Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## 503aqua (Aug 25, 2012)

What do you guys think about doubling the potassium/phosphate mixture. It's a little lean anyways


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Try adding more potassium to see if you notice a difference, which you should.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Patriot said:


> My tank only had "Siamensis" so I can't speak for the other varieties. they ate the potassium like monsters. Even the other plants were hurting when these plants grew.


i think its true for all of them.
my h. c. kompakt sure kept getting pinholes as i kept upping the dose of K until finally it stopped showing deficiency at some obscene dose.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

@[email protected] said:


> i think its true for all of them.
> my h. c. kompakt sure kept getting pinholes as i kept upping the dose of K until finally it stopped showing deficiency at some obscene dose.


Well that comfirms it then. All hygrophila loves potassium.


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

@[email protected] said:


> i think its true for all of them.
> my h. c. kompakt sure kept getting pinholes as i kept upping the dose of K until finally it stopped showing deficiency at some obscene dose.


Marko, 
can you elaborate more on "obscene dose"? Like how much more compared to the normal dose? I am really interested to know as I am trying to grow kompakt as well. Thanks.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

unfortunately not. it was 2-3 years ago that i kept it.
it was in a EI tank, and i know it needed more than the usual dose of KSO4, so adding extra when you have such a high base level kinda surprised me. but each tank is different, so it wouldnt necessarily help you that much. your light drives the need for CO2 and all other nutrients. different light = different need for K.

you seen K deficiency, increase the dose by 25%. 1-2 weeks later, if the deficiency is still progressing, add some more. and so on. once you have no more deficiency, you may want to add even a touch more, just to ensure you are optimizing growth.

if you can keep your siamensis happy, you can keep your kompakt happy.


----------



## 503aqua (Aug 25, 2012)

I like the suggestion Marko. I was thinking of adding double or 50% increase in monopotassium phosphate but will look deep into phosphate overloading just incase for algae etc. I have some spot algae so probably help two departments. All tanks are different but thanks for the slight increase idea. I'm going to start a journal on it and see my changes


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh ok. Thanks. I was about to do the exact opposite. Overdose and then reduce slightly every week. That's why I wanted to know approximately which %(example:500% or 150% of normal EI) excess I would start with. Definitely don't want excess done into the toxic level though lol......





@[email protected] said:


> unfortunately not. it was 2-3 years ago that i kept it.
> it was in a EI tank, and i know it needed more than the usual dose of KSO4, so adding extra when you have such a high base level kinda surprised me. but each tank is different, so it wouldnt necessarily help you that much. your light drives the need for CO2 and all other nutrients. different light = different need for K.
> 
> you seen K deficiency, increase the dose by 25%. 1-2 weeks later, if the deficiency is still progressing, add some more. and so on. once you have no more deficiency, you may want to add even a touch more, just to ensure you are optimizing growth.
> ...


----------

